# Way too many eggs ...



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

My female Pumilio is Laying way too much, we are talking about 22 eggs in 4 different clutches in the past two weeks. The first original clutch was of 4 eggs which two are almost ready to come out. The problem lies were i have not seen the male go back to the eggs at all and im pretty sure they will pop out within a day or two. So my question is, do these eggs have a chance ? Have any of you ever had this happen where the male was not seen taking care of the eggs but then he came in and transported them ? 

I am very excited that im getting eggs but i also know this is way too much work for them and im not sure how accurate the male will be when it comes to depositing. Any thoughts and expiriences would be apreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Male pumilio don't transport the tadpoles, the females do.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> Male pumilio don't transport the tadpoles, the females do.


Tell that to my red and orange males.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Well i know males do, i did not know about females..... Maybe this female will get off her butt and do some work then . Nonetheless i havent seen any of them go near the eggs.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I had this happen years ago with some Shepard Island pumilo. They were young frogs at the time and seemed to grow out of it. I, like you, was amazed to find the eggs everywhere. The yolks though were very small compared to the yolks produced by older, more experienced ladies...


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Dane said:


> > Male pumilio don't transport the tadpoles, the females do.
> 
> 
> Tell that to my red and orange males.


Okay:

_Generally_, male pumilio don't transport the tadpoles, the females do.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

this might be a silly question but can intermedius eggs support Pumilio Tads ? Has anyone ever tried this with success ?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you talking about feeding the pumilio tads manually with imitator eggs or have imitators surragate a pumilio tad?
In regards to imitator surrogacy, I have tried it twice unsuccessfully but that's not to say that they definitely will not. In regards to feeding imitator eggs, I have had pumilio tads eat just about every other kind of dart frog egg.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

That is great news.... Even though now they are taking care of the tads it is a good thing to know for future since this female seems to lay more then she can handle.


----------

